# New South Texas Outbacker



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Hello all,

My wife and I just put down our deposit on an '04 28BHS. We searched and researched for months and came to the conclusion that the Outback was the best fit for us and our two children. Madelyn who is 4 and Collin who is 8 1/2 months. Madelyn was camping with us in the pop up before she was born. (If that makes any sense.)

I'm so glad to be out of the Poppin up the pop-up business.

Johnny Rayburg
2003 F250 Crew Cab
and within the week - owner of an 04 28BHS


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Johnny...
Welcome to OUTBACKERS! Glad to have you.
We traded our pop-up for the OUTBACK as well, so we are learning some of the ropes as LARGE RV owners as well.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Hello Johnny,
First of all, I'm glad to see another Outbacker from Texas in here. We're a little north of Fort Worth. I've haven't heard of Helotes before. What area is that in?
We moved to the 21RS model from a tent. I'm almost gitty when I get all set up at a camp site. Ther's something about rolling out the awning, setting up a lawn chair and with a drink in hand,,, I'm all grins.







Hope you enjoy yours as well. Have fun.

KellerJames.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

KellerJames,

Glad you like your 21RS. I know how you feel, I grew up camping in a tent and I promised myself when I grew up if I ever camped it would be in something with a bathroom, air conditioning and a TV. My mom was yelling at me (jokingly) for getting a satellite dish for when we travel. I told her if I'm gonna camp, It's gonna be in style and she huffed off.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

My wife had to have the satelite set up and I've started to think it's cool too. Some of the people in know say 'That's not camping'. I just grin and say "Oh yes it is".


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

"Helotes"







Johnny welcome to Outbackers.com. Another Texas Outbacker, your just 154.8 Miles from us.







That means that us Texas Outbackers are gonna have to get together one of these days...

PS: Johnny, tell them that it is domesticated camping.


----------



## jrayburg (Jan 27, 2004)

Here we go. Picking up my new Outback 28BHS this afternoon. Got the Reese Dual Cam HD/WD hitch and Prodigy all lined up.

We are on the road tomorrow headed to Houston. Tim McGraw's Pre Super Bowl Concert.

The trailer's shake down cruise is going to be a doozie.









I can't wait to set up the trailer and not have to crank a handle to raise the roof. We'll just crank up the cheap stereo when we need to "Raise the Roof."

See you on the road.

Oh, ya...Helotes is just outside San Antonio to the Northwest.

It's where Willie Nelson got his start...at FLOORE'S Country Store.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Johnny...
Tim McGraw is great in concert.
By the way, I used to live in Schertz and Universal City, Texas back in the 80's while serving the USAF. I sure do miss that place sometimes!
(Like right now. Yesterday was -44 degrees! (and I'm not talking wind chill here!)
Today, it's snowing like heck. I sure hope we aren't going down the path of the 1997 FLOOD OF THE MILLENIUM!)


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey Pete,

44 isn't bad for the end of January, Ohhhhh that's -44 now that's cold


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Don't worry about me...

It warmed up nicely to -7 degrees for a high. 
I was tempted to break out the lawn chairs, build a fire in the pit and make some S'mores!


----------

